# Blauer Qualm weiterhin in Deutschen Gaststätten!?



## killburn (9. Dezember 2006)

Es wurde lang und überall Angepriesen endlich sollte der blaue Qualm aus Deutschen Gaststätten verschwinden!

Doch jetzt hat es sich unsere Regierung mal wieder anders pberlegt vonwegen das wäre eine frage der Länder.

Ich finde das einfach nur "scheiße" (bin selber Nichtraucher), wenn man in seiner lieblings gaststätte nicht einmal rauchfrei esen gehen kann.


Was haltet Ihr davon!?


----------



## Rascal (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Ich finde man muss da ganz klar unterscheiden zwischen Restaurants und Bars.
In ESS-Restaurants fände ich es ehrlich gesagt angebracht, ein Rauchverbot einzuführen oder zumindest Rauchfreie Bereiche einzurichten. Denn Rauch beim essen mag ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.
Die Raucher in meinem Sozialen Umfeld merkten das meistens auch selber, und rauchen nicht wenn noch wer am essen ist, oder sie gehen raus zum Rauchen.

In Bars jedoch fände ich das nun doch ein wenig übertrieben.... Auch wenns nervt... ich denke ich werde es überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin selber überzeugter nichtraucher, doch langsam finde ich diese ganze Anti-Raucher-Geschichte langsam übertrieben und vorallem ins Lächerliche gezogen (vgl. die Nichtraucherkampagne die zur Zeit in den Schweizer Kinos läuft: Eine Raucherin hustet ihre Lunge aus, die sich dann davonmacht...)

Man kanns echt auch übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IMHO

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Roran (9. Dezember 2006)

Rascal,
ich sehe das auch so.
In Bars Kneipen ( Gaststätte ) OK
Restaurants sollte es beide Bereichen geben,

Und unsere Regierung hat es sich nicht anders entschieden.
Denn es wurde festgestellt,
das es Länder sache ist und nicht die vom Bund.
Was eine andere Zuständigkeit ist.

Wenn der Bund da ein Gesetzt gemacht hätte,
wäre es nicht rechtmässig sonderen rechtswidrig.

Ich selber Rauche schon über 20 Jahre,
meinste ich kann von heute auf Morgen damit aufhören ?

Das können die wenigsten,
denn der Nikotin ist eine Droge,
die abhängig macht und daher eine Sucht entwickelt.

Und diese ganze " Nichtraucher Kampanie " ist langsam lächerlich,
denn die erinnert an eine Hetzjagt wie sie schon vor 60 Jahren und im Mittelalter gemacht wurde.


----------



## Rascal (9. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Und diese ganze " Nichtraucher Kampanie " ist langsam lächerlich,
> denn die erinnert an eine Hetzjagt wie sie schon vor 60 Jahren und im Mittelalter gemacht wurde.


Sowas lag mir auf der Zunge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (9. Dezember 2006)

/signed

Also ich bin Raucher, und ich rauche nich wenig... Also so 1-2 Pack am Tag, je nach Wipes ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich finds langsam echt lächerlich, das ist mittlerweile echt zu einem Trend mutiert, andauernd auf den Rauchern rumzuhacken, und uns als Mörder abzustempeln. Vor 10 Jahren war das Rauchen in Gaststätten für kein Schwein ein Problem, und heute wird man schon doof angemacht, wenn man vor einem Restaurant eine anzündet.

Ich versteh das nicht. Mal ists die Umweltverschmutzung, mal die Öl Preise und jetzt auch noch die Raucher... Ists den Leuten eigentlich nur noch langweillig?? Als nächstes wird der Boom kommen, dass man gewalttätige Games unterbinden will... Omg scheiss Gesellschaft, echt..!


----------



## Rascal (10. Dezember 2006)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Als nächstes wird der Boom kommen, dass man gewalttätige Games unterbinden will...


Das läuft schon, nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja noch um was klarzumachen: Das heist keinesfalls, dass ich das Rauchen gutheisse, aber das muss jeder selber wissen...


----------



## Illina (10. Dezember 2006)

also ich finde es ganz gut, wenn man verhindern will, dass nichtraucher vollgequalmt werden. hauptsächlich beim essen. in kneipen denk ich aber, dass es für die 1. sehr geschäftsschädigend wäre, wenn dort nichtmehr geraucht werden dürfte und 2. gehört es doch auch zu einer kneipe dazu, dass es da nach rauch riecht. außerdem finde ich, man kann raucher nicht einfach als "menschen zweiter klasse" behandeln. ich finde, man sollte die entscheidung der wirtschaft/kneipe überlassen, wie die das regeln will. denn wenn der gorßteil der gäste nichtraucher sind, liegt es für die wirtschaft ja nahe, rauchen ganz zu verbieten oder einen kleinen raucherbereich einzurichten. wenn aber nur raucher da sind, dann ist das ja auch wieder ok, weil dann ja kein nichtraucher geschadet wird. also: raucher/nichtraucherunterteilung ja, aber kein verbot!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach ja, und demnächst kommt noch der vorschlag, internet doch ab 18 zu machen, da sonst die kinder zu leicht an schädliche einflüsse rankommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (10. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Das läuft schon, nur so nebenbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo das mit dem rauchen läuft auch schon ewig, nur nicht so arg wie jetz, meinte ich!!

Und naja, wenn schon rauchfrei, dann überall... Und wenn man in Kneipen so viel rauch riecht, soll man doch einfach zwei verschiedene Abteile machen, in der Schweiz hat das bis jetz wunderbar hingehauen!!!


----------



## koyotenjack (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich war in Irland, und da darf man nicht in den Pubs oder sonst wo rauchen. Ist gleich ein ganz anderes Trink bzw. Esserlebnis. Man sollte als Raucher vorallem auch an die Leute denken, die in der Gastronomie arbeiten. Das leicht dahergesagte "Dann sollen sie halt woanders, arbeiten, die Kellner (oder sonstwer)",  erweist sich in unsicheren Zeiten wie der unseren als unrealistisch. Sollen halt die Raucher vor die Tür. Und wenns sie stört, sollen sie eben aufhören. Ich sehe es als unvertretbar an, die Rauchergruppe zu schützen, und kann es auch nur schwer nachvollziehen, wie Raucher sich "diskriminiert" fühlen können. In diesem Sinne, Raus mit dem Rauch!


----------



## Unterwegs (11. Dezember 2006)

Illina schrieb:


> außerdem finde ich, man kann raucher nicht einfach als "menschen zweiter klasse" behandeln.


Da kann aber jeder Nichtraucher den Spieß blitzschnell umdrehen, indem er genauso argumentiert. Er sagt dann: "Warum soll ich mich als Nichtraucher, der sich bewusst für ein gesünderes bzw rauchfreies Leben entschieden hat, von Rauchern einschränken lassen? Die Freiheit eines Individuums hört da auf, wo sie die Freiheit eines Anderen einschränkt. Und das ist hier der Fall." 



> ich finde, man sollte die entscheidung der wirtschaft/kneipe überlassen, wie die das regeln will. denn wenn der gorßteil der gäste nichtraucher sind, liegt es für die wirtschaft ja nahe, rauchen ganz zu verbieten oder einen kleinen raucherbereich einzurichten.


Finde ich auch. Vielleicht kann man ja auch ein paar Euro locker machen, um rauchfreie Lokale auf irgendeine Art und Weise zu belohnen.


----------



## Rascal (12. Dezember 2006)

Hmm beim genauen Hinsehen entpuppt sich die ganze Sache als zweischneidiges Schwert.

ENTWEDER man diskriminiert die Raucher, weil man sie am rauchen hindert....
ODER man diskriminiert die Nichtraucher, weil man sie dem Qualm der Raucher aussetzt...

Man kann es also unmöglich allen richtig machen...
Immerhin ein Schritt in diese Richtung sind Lokale mit rauchfreien Bereichen.

Ich denke, hier ist vorallem Toleranz beider Parteien gefragt.
Wie zum Beispiel dass die Raucher von selbst sagen dass sie am Essenstisch nicht rauchen (was ich übrigens für eine selbstverständlichkeit halte... es gibt nix hässlicheres als Rauch im Essen...)


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier ist vorallem Toleranz beider Parteien gefragt.
> Wie zum Beispiel dass die Raucher von selbst sagen dass sie am Essenstisch nicht rauchen (was ich übrigens für eine selbstverständlichkeit halte... es gibt nix hässlicheres als Rauch im Essen...)



Selbst ich als Raucher,
siehe das als normal an das ich ( oder andere ) beim essen nicht rauchen,
und dabei ist es mir egal ob Raucher oder Nichtraucher am Tisch sitzen.

Wenn man am essen ist, hat man nicht zu rauchen.


----------



## Doogyhouser (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich seh es genau so das beim Essen nicht geraucht werden soll.
In Restaurants soll jedoch auch für Raucher ein Platz sein denn jeder Raucher wird mir zustimmen wie gut eine Zigarette NACH dem Essen schmeckt.
Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann darauf hinauslaufen das es nur noch RAUCHER - bzw. NICHTRAUCHER Lokale gibt. Was zu einer Trennung der Gesllschaft führt und vielleicht hab ich dann auch irgendwann mal das Glück nen Bürgerkrieg in diesem Faden Land mitzuerleben und letztendlich die Regierung zu stürzen. Soll übrigens keine Amok-Drohung oder sowas sein ... nicht das mir morgen die Bullen vor der Haustür stehen ^^


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Doogyhouser schrieb:


> Was zu einer Trennung der Gesllschaft führt und vielleicht hab ich dann auch irgendwann mal das Glück nen Bürgerkrieg in diesem Faden Land mitzuerleben und letztendlich die Regierung zu stürzen. Soll übrigens keine Amok-Drohung oder sowas sein ... nicht das mir morgen die Bullen vor der Haustür stehen ^^


He he he he

Ich ruf mal die Polizei an und schick die Dir auf den Hals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne spass bei seite,
aber auf sowas warte ich schon lange,
nicht wegen diesem " Raucher / Nichtraucher " Thema,
sondern wegen einige andere Themen in der Politik und und und.


----------



## Unterwegs (12. Dezember 2006)

Doogyhouser schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird es irgendwann darauf hinauslaufen das es nur noch RAUCHER - bzw. NICHTRAUCHER Lokale gibt. Was zu einer Trennung der Gesllschaft führt


Das würde einen Rückgang der Kundenzahl bedeuten. Und das halten die wenigsten gastronomischen Betriebe aus, sodass es im Endeffekt sowieso nur Raucher Lokale geben wird.
Ich - Sohn 2er rauchenden Eltern, die so gut wie garnicht Rücksicht auf mich nehmen - kann den stechenden Geruch des Rauches weder in Ess-lokalen als auch in Trink-lokalen ausstehen. Liegt aber meistens an den Lokalen selbst. Gerade bei Upper-Class Lokalen, wie neulich im Maintower *träum* ist die Belüftung so ausgezeichnet, dass da jemand seinen Holzkohlegrill aufstellen könnte, ohne dass man etwas vom Geruch bemerkt hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist sehr löblich.
Wenn man aber wie in Kneipen aneinandergepfercht auf Stühlen sitzt, bringt einem auch die beste Belüftung nichts.


----------



## goldenarrow (13. Dezember 2006)

warum hört man eigentlich nichts von den drogenseite ? 

jeder alkoholiker ist ein süchtiger, 12000 menschen sterben jedes jahr an direkten folgen des saufens, jedes wochenende fahren sich junge menschen im vollrausch zu tode und kein wort dazu.

ist mir total unverständlich.


----------



## MarySilver (13. Dezember 2006)

Unterwegs schrieb:


> Das würde einen Rückgang der Kundenzahl bedeuten. Und das halten die wenigsten gastronomischen Betriebe aus, sodass es im Endeffekt sowieso nur Raucher Lokale geben wird.
> Ich - Sohn 2er rauchenden Eltern, die so gut wie garnicht Rücksicht auf mich nehmen - kann den stechenden Geruch des Rauches weder in Ess-lokalen als auch in Trink-lokalen ausstehen. Liegt aber meistens an den Lokalen selbst. Gerade bei Upper-Class Lokalen, wie neulich im Maintower *träum* ist die Belüftung so ausgezeichnet, dass da jemand seinen Holzkohlegrill aufstellen könnte, ohne dass man etwas vom Geruch bemerkt hätte
> 
> 
> ...




also, in hier in dublin hams die meisten pubs so geloest, dass ein stuhl in der naehe der tuer steht und man quasi nach draussen qualmt. wenns wetter gut ist, stehen die raucher eh draussen. und es ist nicht so, dass hier leute deswegen weniger rauchen, noch dass die pubs sich um kunden sorgen machen muessten.
desweiteren gibt es hier bei den meisten firmen eine strikte non-smoking policy. sprich auf firmengelaende und bis etwa 3 meter vor der tuer darf nicht geraucht werden. sieht halt auch scheisse aus, wenn da leute rumstehen und qualmen. und ich habe nicht erlebt, dass hier irgendwer ein problem damit haette.

ich habe selbst eine ganze weile geraucht und kann nur sagen, dass ich rauchverbote nicht wirklich schlimm finde, denn selbst als raucher stoerte es mich schon ziemlich, den rauch der anderen staendig in der nase zu haben. davon mal abgesehen ist passiv rauchen auch nicht gerade gesund und es nicht nur die geruchsbelaestigung, sondern auch die tatsache, dass einem dort ein gewissen gesundheitsrisiko aufgehalst wird, was viele so aufregt.

und was den drogenaspekt betrifft. rauchen ist so sehr in der gesellschaft etabliert und hat ausser gesundheitlichen keine nebenwirkungen, dass irgendjemand mit sucht etc. argumentieren wuerde. natuerlich macht nikotin abhaengig und das oft sehr stark (ich war zum glueck eher psychisch vom akt des rauchens an sich abhaengig). einschraenkungen fuer raucher wuerden aber eventuell auch dahin fuehren, dass sie wirklich mal mit ihrer sucht konfrontiert werden wuerden und sich damit auseinander setzen muessten. ob sie das rauchen dann aufgeben oder es nur verlagern ist eine andere frage.

gut finde ich, dass rauchen jetzt ein einstellungskriterium sein kann. denn, raucher verschaffen sich durch die zigarette zwischendurch wesentlich mehr freizeit, als nichtraucher. sprich, entweder man fuehrt fuer nichtraucher auch zwischenpaeuschen ein oder es darf auf arbeit eben keiner mehr rauchen. finde ich klasse!


----------



## Unterwegs (14. Dezember 2006)

MarySilver schrieb:


> noch dass die pubs sich um kunden sorgen machen muessten.


Das war nicht auf ein generelles sondern auf ein partielles Rauchverbot bezogen.
In Irland ist es in jedem Pub verboten zu rauchen. Der Raucher hat also keine Alternative. Wenn ich es in Deutschland den Betrieben freistelle, ob sie ein Rauchverbot anwenden, oder nicht, hat das zur Folge, dass Raucher auf die Betriebe ausweichen werden, die kein Rauchverbot besitzen. Die rauchfreie Gastronmomie wird weniger frequentiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hottehü (14. Dezember 2006)

Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Süßwaren, FastFood & Co sollte man auch verbieten. Wer bezahlt denn die Krankheitskosten für Fettleibigkeit und zerstörte Zähne? Als nächstes wären dann die Autos dran - bitte ich atme diese Abgase bestimmt nicht freiwillig! Dann bringen wir die Elektro(-nik)geräte um die Ecke - Elektrosmog, verseuchte Umwelt durch Kernenergie bzw. zerschredderte Vögel durch Windräder (für die Öko-Terroristen unter euch). Die Folgekosten - Omg - wer soll das alles bezahlen!

Aber nur die Ruhe - wir arbeiten feste daran euer ganzen Leben zu durchleuchten und zu kontrollieren. Dann wird alles besser. Bestimmt. 
Mfg Dein Staat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (15. Dezember 2006)

Hottehü schrieb:


> Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Süßwaren, FastFood & Co sollte man auch verbieten. Wer bezahlt denn die Krankheitskosten für Fettleibigkeit und zerstörte Zähne?


Dann aber als erstes den MC Doneld wech,
Schon mal mitbekommen was die an " Fetten " Menschen in den USA gemacht haben ?



Hottehü schrieb:


> Aber nur die Ruhe - wir arbeiten feste daran euer ganzen Leben zu durchleuchten und zu kontrollieren. Dann wird alles besser. Bestimmt.
> Mfg Dein Staat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


He he he,
der Spruch hätte von mir sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unterwegs (15. Dezember 2006)

Hottehü schrieb:


> Und wo wir schon mal dabei sind: Süßwaren, FastFood & Co sollte man auch verbieten. Wer bezahlt denn die Krankheitskosten für Fettleibigkeit und zerstörte Zähne?


Du wirst fett davon, wenn jemand am Nachbartisch Fast Food isst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koyotenjack (15. Dezember 2006)

Scheinbar haben hier wohl manche Leute nicht begriffen, das Rauchen, im Gegensatz zum Autofahren bzw. Essen, keine Notwendigkeit ist. (Okay, Autofahren an sich auch nicht, aber dann können wir ja gleich Bäume schmusen). Auch werden durch Alkohol höchstens Indirekt Unbeteiligte geschädigt. 

Was die Umsatzeinbrüche angeht. Schonmal daran gedacht, dass wenn die Lokale rauchfrei sind, eventuell mehr Nicht-Raucher oder Familien mit Kindern dahin gehen, weil sie vorher das Rauchen gestört hat?


----------



## AhLuuum (2. Januar 2007)

NEEEEIN nicht den MCdoof weg was soll ich denn dann machen wenns bei uns in der Schule wieder irgendwas sauwiderliches zu Essen gibt?

Achja, um noch etwas zum Thema zu sagen: Ich als Asthmatiker habe kein Problem damit, wenn ich in einer Kneipe sitze und neben mir 2 Leute Zigarre rauchen. Was wäre denn eine Kneipe, ohne den Geruch von Rauch und die stickige Luft?

Ich habe letzten Sommer in der BILD(ich habe einen Freund der die BILD energisch verteidigt, sie gutheißt und liest) gelesen, was einige Prominente von einem Rauchverbot halten wuerden. Alle Prominente antworteten klar und waren entweder dafuer, oder dagegen. Merkel jedoch wies nur auf die Nachbarstaaten hin und gab weder ein klares ja, noch ein nein.


----------



## Fubbiz (2. Januar 2007)

Naja, ich als starker Raucher dachte im ersten Moment auch,
die spinnen und wollen uns "Raucher" diskriminieren, aber wenn man mal
drüber nachdenkt dann sollte man merken, dass man sich und den
Menschen in seiner Umgebung durch den blauen Dunst erheblichen Schaden zufügt.

Ich wünschte mir ein striktes Rauchverbot, generell überall, dann würde man auch mal von dem sch**ß wegkommen, man vergisst manchmal, dass man Süchtig ist und sich täglich mit drogen vollpumpt. (Aber das wären erhebliche Steuereinbußen, von daher kann man das knicken^^)

Und das Argument dass man Alkohol etc. auch verbieten müsste, dazu kann ich nur sagen, man schadet sich zwar, jedoch nicht seinem direktem Umfeld. (Ausser man fährt volltrunken in andere Verkehrsteilnehmer)

mfg


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ich find Rauchen scheiße. Doof nur, dass meine beiden Elternteile rauchen -.- und besonders nervig find ichs, dass man in Gsatstädten weiterhin rauchen darf, der ganze Qualm zieht ja rüber!


----------



## Gondrakk (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde diese Antiraucher-Kampanie sehr übertrieben. Ich selbst rauche, achte aber darauf meinen Qualm nicht direkt ins Gesicht anderer Leute zu blasen. Jetzt darf ich nicht mehr in Lokalen und Bahnhöfen rauchen. In Lokalen ist der große Nachteil, dass die Leute für den blauen Dunst nach draußen gehen. Ich wohne gegenüber einer Kneipe und seit dem Rauchverbot hab ich schon des öfteren schlaflose Nächte gehabt.

An Bahnhöfen ist warten mehr eine Regel als eine Ausnahme, und so mancher überbrückt die Warterei halt mit einer Kippe. Das ist seit neuesten verboten, bzw. gibt es Raucherbereiche. Ich konnte aber schon des öfteren beobachten, dass betrunkene Leute die Wartenden belästigen. Da ist von sinnloser Brabbelei bis angrapschen von jungen Mädchen alles dabei. Dagegen gibt es keine Kampanie und auf dem Raucher, der an der Ecke friedlich seinen Sargnagel reinzieht wird rumgehackt. Ich finde DAS eine Schweinerei, die nach Alkfahne stinkt.


----------



## pnn (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es auch wirklich nervig, dass man in einigen Kneipen nicht mehr rauchen darf. Ok, das umgeht man einfach indem man in Kneipen geht in dem es gestattet ist. Aber auch ich kann etwas ähnliches wie mein Vorredner berichten. Dadurch dass die Leute in meiner alten Stammkneipe nicht mehr rauchen durften, musste sie natürlich auf die Straße und es gab mehrmals am Abend Probleme, da die Unterhaltungen den Anwohnern zu laut waren ... alles Käse. Und das Schlimmste ist ja noch dieses Rauchverbot in Bierzelten ... tut mir leid, sowas geht nicht.

@Fubbiz
Ein striktes Rauchverbot überall? Ja, nehmen wir dem Menschen doch auch noch die letzten Freiheiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich persönlich finde es eher schwach dass man selber nicht so eine Selbstbeherrschung hat bzw. sich so gut versucht zu kontrollieren dass man von allein aufhören kann. Das dann über ein Verbot überall in der Öffentlichkeit zu regeln würde sicher eh nix bringen, weil du dir dann die gleiche Ladung zu Hause in deinem stillen Kämmerlein reinziehen würdest ... Wobei nein, es raucht ja auch sonst niemand irgendetwas anderes als Tabak, was eigentlich gesetzlich nicht so legal ist. Ich persönlich habe selber 6 Jahre lang 1-2 Schachteln pro Tag geraucht und dann vom einen auf den anderen Moment aufgehört ... das ist jetzt 5 Jahre her. Ok, seit einem Jahr auch ich wieder, jedoch nur Samstags, und das auch nur weil meine Freundin raucht - und an diesem einen Abend auch maximal eine halbe Schachtel. Den einen Tag werde ich auch bestehen lassen, warum denn auch nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für alle die hier gegen Fast Food, Alkohol und sonstiges wettern ... lasst den Leuten doch ein bisschen eigene Entscheidungsfreiheit wie sie ihr Leben versauen. Wenn sie es machenwollen, dann sollen sie es machen. Ich werde auch weiterhin in Lokalen rauchen, in denen es nicht verboten ist und auch sonst bei irgendwelchen Open Air-Veranstaltungen. Wen es stört und wer Angst um seine Gesundheit hat kann gehen, dahingehend bin ich Egoist und werde auch nichts daran ändern.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2010)

wär auch für ein generelles rauchverbot. klar soll jeder mit seinem körper machen was er will. aber ihr schadet auch denen die das nicht wollen. ist genaugenommen körperverletzung. 

deswegen je mehr rauchverbote desto besser. spritzt euch doch lieber was. ist für den rest der welt verträglicher. :-)


----------



## Ennia (26. Mai 2010)

Da wurde wieder mal ein Uralt-thread ausgegraben ^^ Aber das Thema ist ja leider immer noch nicht erledigt...

Das Rauchverbot geht von der EU aus, aber jedes Land ist so zu sagen selbst für die Durchführung verantwortlich. Die einen fahren eine harte Linie - für die anderen ist das Wort Rauchverbot ein dehnbarer Begriff. Ich bin selber Raucher, bin aber viel unterwegs und wenn ich in meinem Heimatland Österreich mit dem Thema konfrontiert werde, dann muss ich nur den Kopf schütteln. 

Ich hab 3-4 Stammlokale hier und jedes musste aufgrund des schwachsinnig umgesetzten Anti-Rauchergesetzes umbauen, d.h. einen abgetrennten, seperat belüfteten Rauchbereich im Lokal schaffen. Wer das nicht machte, musste entweder auf Gäste, aufgrund eines generellen Rauchverbots, verzichten, oder mit einer extrem hohen Geldstrafe rechnen. Und jetzt kommts: Ab Mitte 2011 soll es ein generelles Rauchverbot geben! Das jetzige Gesetz ist nur ein Übergangsgesetz... typisch Österreich.

In den USA besteht seit 2005 (kann mich auch irren...) ein Rauchverbot in Lokalen aller Art. Jeder kommt damit klar und keiner meckert, wenn man zum Rauchen vor die Tür muss. Warum ist das bei uns nicht möglich, frag ich mich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Mai 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> Ja, nehmen wir dem Menschen doch auch noch die letzten Freiheiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wusste garnicht, dass es ein Recht auf Körperverletzung bzw. die Freiheit zu diesem gibt... verdammt... das hätte mir so einiges erspart hätte ich dieses Recht wirklich mal genutzt...


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Mai 2010)

Mich als Ex- und mittlerweile Nichtraucher stört der Qualm nicht (solang man die Luft nicht schon schneiden kann) und ich gönne jedem Raucher das Recht, seinen Körper mit den nötigen Giftstoffen zu versorgen wenn er sich dazu in den dafür eingerichteten Bereichen (oder unter freiem Himmel) aufhält.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wenn überzeugte/militante/übertrieben-nervende Rauchgegner sich aber freiwillig in den eh meist geschlossenen „Racherzonen" rumtreiben sollen die sich nicht auch noch beschweren, immerhin sind diese (auch für Menschen mit Leseschwäche i.d.R. gut sichtbar gekennzeichneten) Räumlichkeiten extra zum berauchen freigegeben und Nichtraucher wissen was sie da erwartet. Trotzdem hingehen nur um einen Grund zum Meckern zu haben ist absoluter Schwachfug. Ist ja nicht so, dass Nichtraucher mittlerweile nicht deutlich mehr Ausweichmöglichkeiten hätten als Raucher... zumal in den meisten öffentlichen Einrichtungen eh Rauchverbot gilt.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Mai 2010)

Interessant finde ich das an vielen Bahnhöfen, die meißten Sitze in der Raucherzone sind...

Ansonsten hab ich persönlich eine feine Nase und man riecht Zigarettenqualm auch draußen schon in sehr geringen Dosen.
Davon abgesehen müffeln starke Raucher auch nach Qualm, was dann in Zügen etc. besonders ätzend sind...
Ich wasch mich ja auch täglich und versuche die Umwelt nicht durch meine Körpergerüchte zu belästigen.
Wäre aber mal eine Idee für einen Nichtraucherprotest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeder läuft mal 3 Tage lang in den selben Klamotten rum und wäscht sich nicht HRHR.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2010)

fällt den rauchern ja nicht auf, deren geruchssinn ist eh im arsch.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Mai 2010)

Ohja, diese Scheissraucher, wie können sie es nur wagen legal erhältliche Konsumgüter zu konsumieren und danach auch noch nicht ihre Klamotten direkt zu wechseln und eine Katzenwäsche zu machen? Schweinerei!

Ich selber bin der typische Gesellschaftsraucher. Wenn ich irgendwo mit Freunden, die rauchen, unterwegs bin rauche ich halt mit, dafür gebe ich dann vielleicht mal ein paar Bier aus. Mich betreffen Raucherverbote nicht, weil es abgetrennte Bereiche für Raucher gibt oder diese vor die Tür müssen. Und die beschweren sich darüber auch nicht. Was ich aber nicht abkann sind die Leute, die sich dann darüber beschweren, dass die Raucher IN AUSGEWIESENEN RAUCHERBEREICHEN rauchen...man kann dem auch ausweichen. Und an der frischen Luft? Ich bitte euch, wenn euch da keiner den Rauch ins Gesicht bläst tragt ihr keinen Schaden davon, ansonsten gehört die Luft nicht euch, weswegen ihr euch auch nicht darüber mokieren könnt, dass es einige Sekunden dauert bis der Rauch so weit diffundiert ist dass ihr nichts mehr davon mitbekommt. Die Leute haben ein Recht darauf, zu rauchen, wenns euch stört könnt ihr sie ja fragen ob sie den Rauch in eine andere Richtung pusten können - die meisten Raucher versuchen eh den Rauch von anderen fernzuhalten - oder eure ach so gesunden Nichtraucherärsche mal einen Meter weit weg bewegen.


----------



## EspCap (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich find Rauchen scheiße. Doof nur, dass meine beiden Elternteile rauchen -.- und besonders nervig find ichs, dass man in Gsatstädten weiterhin rauchen darf, der ganze Qualm zieht ja rüber!



Ich frag mich gerade irgendwie warum du einen über 3 Jahre alten Thread wieder rausziehst...


----------



## Falathrim (26. Mai 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade irgendwie warum du einen über 3 Jahre alten Thread wieder rausziehst...



Weil das Soladra ist und Soladra auf Necromancing spezialisiert ist.


----------



## Sascha_BO (26. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> [...] Davon abgesehen müffeln starke Raucher auch nach Qualm, was dann in Zügen etc. besonders ätzend sind...
> Ich wasch mich ja auch täglich und versuche die Umwelt nicht durch meine Körpergerüchte zu belästigen. [...]


Davon abgesehen sind starke Geruchswolken die sich um gewisse Menschen bilden keine Erfindung der Raucher. Es gibt genug Menschen die nach tagealtem Schweiß, Gammelmuff, Pupswürg oder sonstigem IIIHBÄÄH riechen ohne nebenbei noch 2 Schachteln am Tag zu perzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin zwar selbst Raucher, aber bin trozdem dafür das Rauchen auf in allen Öffentlichen Plätzen sowie in Gaststätten, Hotels und sonstigem zu Verbieten.

Leider wird es nie dazu kommen da die Tabakwarenindustrie eine viel zu große Lobby hat


----------



## Haxxler (26. Mai 2010)

Soll doch einfach jeder Gaststättenbetreiber selbst entscheiden, ob bei ihm geraucht werden darf oder nicht. Immerhin sind es ja seine Kunden. Bin selbst raucher, aber ich kanns auch nicht haben, wenn während dem Essen geraucht wird. Aber in einer Eck-Kneipe finde ich ein aufgebrummtes Verbot, gegen die eigene Entscheidung des Betreibers als ziemlich schwachsinnig.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Bin dafür Verbote abzuschaffen. Aber dafür darf ich eingebildeten Rauchern auch einen Sargnagel in die Kehle rammen.
Meiner ist 17 cm lang, aus Stahl und heißt Sophie (hehe).

Wie ich diese Menschen hasse:

Ich: "Könnten Sie die Zigarette bitte ausmachen?"
Raucher: *hämisch grins* Nein:"


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es eine Frechheit, wie einem selbstständigen Unternehmer in seine Geschäfte reingeredet wird.

Derjenige, der eine Kneipe betreibt, trägt dafür das volle unternehmerische Risiko.
Dafür sollte er seine Kenipe dann auch so betreiben, wie er es für richtig hält.

Wenn jemand eine Raucherkneipe führen möchte soll er das verdammt noch mal auch dürfen.
Dann hänger er einfach ein Schild an die Tür: _"Raucherkneipe"_ und alle Nichtraucher sind gewarnt und brauchen da nicht rein.

Ich geh ja auch nicht in eine Nacktbar und wunder mich dann, dass die Mädel wenig an haben!!

(Ich bin Nichtraucher seit Geburt)


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Genau, Schadow, Das kenn ich nur zu gut.

Am Bahnhof, der Wind treibt den Rauch von nem Kettenraucher rüber. Ich zwing mich zu einem Lächeln, geh zu ihm rüber und frage echt nett.

"Entschuldigung? Wären sie bitte so freundlich die Zigarrette auszumachen? Weil der Wind weht das die ganze zeit rüber und das stört mich halt..."
Dieser: "VErpiss dich, Bitch!"


----------



## Gondrakk (27. Mai 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich?! WENN ich auf dem Bahnhof in einer ausgewiesenen Raucherzone stehe und da kommt einer daher und meckert rum, dass ihn der Rauch stört, lach ich ihn mal aus und damit hat es sich. Raucher wurden schon in Zonen verbannt, anstatt das sie sich auf dem ganzen Bahnhof rumtreiben UND EINIGEN IST DAS IMMER NOCH NICHT GENUG? Hab ihr denn noch alle Tassen im Schrank? Dann stellt man sich eben wo anders hin. Wenn ich an der Bushaltestelle stehe und jemanden stört der Rauch, stell ich mich auch woanders hin, wobei ich generell versuche mich selbst so zu platzieren, das ich niemanden störe. Aber uns auch den letzten Rest an öffentlichen Plätzen zu nehmen, wo wir rauchen können finde ich eine Frechheit. Dann will ich auch keine Betrunkenen und auch keine Handys mehr in meiner Nähe dulden.


----------



## Harloww (27. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> "Entschuldigung? Wären sie bitte so freundlich die Zigarrette auszumachen? Weil der Wind weht das die ganze zeit rüber und das stört mich halt..."
> Dieser: "VErpiss dich, Bitch!"



Der typische Kettenraucher halt.
Warte, so redet niemand meinst du?
Ach Qautsch! Jeder in Deutschland redet wie in 13 jahre alter Hauptschüler, was denkst du?!


----------



## Falathrim (27. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Genau, Schadow, Das kenn ich nur zu gut.
> 
> Am Bahnhof, der Wind treibt den Rauch von nem Kettenraucher rüber. Ich zwing mich zu einem Lächeln, geh zu ihm rüber und frage echt nett.
> 
> ...



Ja was für eine Unverschämtheit. Da steht ein Raucher schon im ausgewiesenen Raucherbereich und dann hat er auch noch die Frechheit, zu rauchen? Nicht zu fassen, diese Dreistigkeit der Deutschen o.0


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Mai 2010)

Diese Idiotie... es geht wohl weniger darum, dass er geraucht hat sondern seine Antwort auf die Frage... ein simples "Nein, hier ist Raucherbereich hier darf ich" hätte genügt...

Gehen halt doch Hirnzellen mit drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Diese Idiotie... es geht wohl weniger darum, dass er geraucht hat sondern seine Antwort auf die Frage... ein simples "Nein, hier ist Raucherbereich hier darf ich" hätte genügt...
> 
> Gehen halt doch Hirnzellen mit drauf
> 
> ...



Sorry aber der Akt ansich ist Bullshit. Wenn jemand in der Raucherzone raucht, ist der schon rücksichtsvoll genug. Dann kann man sich eben aus dem Rauch herausstellen, aber die Person dann auch noch auffordern die Zigarette auszumachen, weil man ach so gesunden Nichtraucherhintern nicht 2 Meter weit auf dem ach so kleinen Bahnsteig bewegen will ist schlicht und ergreifend dreist. Natürlich ist die Reaktion nicht in Ordnung, aber ich würde sicherlich auch ein wenig patzig reagieren in so einer Situation...die Welt dreht sich nicht um die Nichtraucher und die Raucher sind keine Aussätzigen, die man so behandeln sollte.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Mai 2010)

Ich werde trotzdem das Verlangen nicht los, Sophie in anderen Menschen zu versenken.
Rauchen in meiner Nähe ist ans ich eine Frechheit mir gegenüber. Ich bin gegen Verbote.
Da manche Menschen selbst dann nicht verstehen, wenn ich ihnen einen Diplomaten
schicke, könnte ich meinen, man kommt um Verbote doch nicht herum. Da ist mir etwas
anderes Eingefallen. Wenn ein anderer mich mit seinem Rauch schädigt... 
dann schädige ich ihn mit Sophie!

*Übertrieben hab*


----------



## Nudelfisch (27. Mai 2010)

ich rauche selber aber ich finde auch , dass in Gaststätten in denen gegessen wird nicht geraucht werden sollte .
wozu gibts denn den biergarten?
aber in kneipen ist das noch was anderes ...


----------



## Talagath (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin überzeugter Nichtraucher in einem Freundeskreis von fast ausschlieslich Rauchenden. Ausserdem ist es mir total egal ob jemand raucht oder nicht, ist nicht meine Sache. 

Trotzdem bin ich für ein striktes Rauchverbot in Restaurants und Kneipen. Es ist einfach unfair gegenüber den Nichtrauchern. Anstatt das die Raucher einfach kurz vor die Tür gehen und dann wieder reinkommen ZWINGEN sie die Nichtraucher zum Passivrauchen. 
Als Nichtraucher bleiben mir folglich nur 2 Optionen: 1. Mich dem Passivrauch auszusetzen oder 2. nicht mehr in besagtes Lokal oder Kneipe zu gehen. 

Was ist da wohl fairer? Die Raucher für ein paar Minuten vor die Tür zu stellen oder die nichtrauchenden Gäste zum Passivrauchen zu zwingen. Für mich ein klarer Fall.


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Mai 2010)

Talagath schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugter Nichtraucher in einem Freundeskreis von fast ausschlieslich Rauchenden. Ausserdem ist es mir total egal ob jemand raucht oder nicht, ist nicht meine Sache.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich für ein striktes Rauchverbot in Restaurants und Kneipen. *Es ist einfach unfair gegenüber den Nichtrauchern*. Anstatt das die Raucher einfach kurz vor die Tür gehen und dann wieder reinkommen ZWINGEN sie die Nichtraucher zum Passivrauchen.


Sorry, aber wer zwingt denn den Nichtraucher dazu, sich in eine Raucherkneipe zu setzen und passiv mitzuterzen?
Wenn man die Wahl hat in eine der 5 örtlichen Raucherkneipen zu gehen oder ersatzweise lieber eine der 20 Nichtraucherlokale (Zahlen einfach mal so in den Raum geworfen) und als strengpenetranter Nichtraucher entscheidet man sich trotz allem Abscheu für die Krebsbude...... warum ist da irgendwas unfair den Nichtrauchern gegenüber wenn sie (sorry) so strunzdoof sind und sich selbst dem Qualm im Qualmbereich aussetzen?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Mai 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Kautabak?


----------



## Soldier206 (29. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Kautabak?



Dann hast die ganze Zeit Leute um dich rum, die in irgendwelche Becher spucken ... weiss ja net ob dir das lieber ist^^


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Kautabak?



Schnupftabak, wohl eher.

Trotzdem, ich warte noch darauf dass jemand erwähnt, dass Passivrauchen keine Schäden für außenstehende hat.


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2010)

Talagath schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugter Nichtraucher in einem Freundeskreis von fast ausschlieslich Rauchenden. Ausserdem ist es mir total egal ob jemand raucht oder nicht, ist nicht meine Sache.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich für ein striktes Rauchverbot in Restaurants und Kneipen. Es ist einfach unfair gegenüber den Nichtrauchern. Anstatt das die Raucher einfach kurz vor die Tür gehen und dann wieder reinkommen ZWINGEN sie die Nichtraucher zum Passivrauchen.
> Als Nichtraucher bleiben mir folglich nur 2 Optionen: 1. Mich dem Passivrauch auszusetzen oder 2. nicht mehr in besagtes Lokal oder Kneipe zu gehen.
> ...



Und für die Raucher ist es nicht unfair?
Wenn du schon nichtraucher bist würde ich auch nicht in eine Kneipe gehn wo jeder raucht..
Bei 1 oder 2 rauchern in der kneipe, da kannst dich dann einfach weghocken.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Mai 2010)

Für Kneipen find ich das ok. 

Aber allgemein in Restaurants wo man isst sollte nicht geraucht werden, jedoch wäre es angebracht manche Restaurants so zu konzipieren dass es einen ABGETRENNTEN Bereich gibt wo die Raucher dann auch beim Essen in aller Ruhe rauchen können.

Diese ganze Diskussion ist extrem Zweischneidig und sich nur auf eine Seite zu stellen ist auch der falsche Weg.

Ich bin Nichtraucher, und würde auch einfach sagen, einfach nicht rauchen, aber ich respektiere die Leute die rauchen, sofern sie wirklich nicht aufdränglich neben mir stehen und sie mir den Rauch ins Gesicht pusten.
Ein Verbot bringt da auch nicht viel, Verbote hindern Menschen nicht an der Aktion, es erlaubt nur Sanktionen.

Naja... Wie schon oft gesagt wurde, einfach Kneipen/ Restaurants klar trennen, die einen für Raucher und andere für Nichtraucher, ich glaube da hätte niemand etwas dagegen.


----------



## Düstermond (30. Mai 2010)

Raucher können, wie die meisten Drogenabhängigen, ihre Sucht nicht unter Kontrolle halten bzw. nicht einschätze, inwieweit sie nicht süchtige Mitmenschen damit stören.
Deshalb ist ein vom Staat getroffenes Reglement schon ganz nützlich, solang es die Süchtigen nicht gängelt oder in ihrer Freiheit einschränkt. Damit meine ich zB. Aufenthaltsverbot an bestimmten Orten - auch die 'Raucherzonen' finde ich irgendwie ein wenig diskriminierend. Andererseits stimme ich schon zu, dass die gesunden Menschen, die nicht krank werden wollten, etwas mehr geschützt werden sollten. Eine perfekte Regelung, die beide Seiten zufrieden stellt, kann da nicht getroffen werden, deshalb schätze ich wird die Debatte noch Jahre so weitergehen. Hey, vielleicht wird ja in 20 Jahren eine Injektionsdroge neue Modedroge, dann gibts keine Probleme mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Mai 2010)

Das ist eines dieser Streitthemen, bei dem der Streit nur beendet werden kann, wenn die eine
Fraktion die andere gänzlich auslöscht. Sonst gibt es da nie Frieden.

Rauchen - Zuhause, auf öffentlichen Plätzen GARNICHT. Das würde ich unterstützen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Der Staat macht zu viel Kohle mit Lungensandwiches.
Sie werden nie wirklich drastische Schritte unternehmen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2010)

Mir ist es wurscht, da ich eher selten rauchen. In den meisten Restaurants und Kneipen wurde es ja auch schon abgeschafft, was ich OK finde. Ansonsten kann man ja Raucherzimmer einrichten, ist für alle Seiten einfacher.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Staat macht zu viel Kohle mit Lungensandwiches.
> Sie werden nie wirklich drastische Schritte unternehmen.



Falsch, der Staat macht Verluste. Was er den Krankenkassen alles nachwerfen muss! Die Raucher sind
ja dauerhaft geschädigt, von dutzenden an Krankheiten und Schwächen durch das Rauchen. Und erst 
die ganzen Krüppel Invaliden, also Raucherbeine und Co.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Falsch, der Staat macht Verluste. Was er den Krankenkassen alles nachwerfen muss! Die Raucher sind
> ja dauerhaft geschädigt, von dutzenden an Krankheiten und Schwächen durch das Rauchen. Und erst
> die ganzen Krüppel Invaliden, also Raucherbeine und Co.



Omg ....


----------



## Gondrakk (31. Mai 2010)

Von jeder zweiten Schachtel schreit es mir entgegen "Raucher sterben früher!" Das heißt soviel wie: "Raucher zahlen in die Rentenkassen und bekommen nichts dafür, weil sie ja zu früh sterben!". Ich weis gar nicht was ihr wollt...


----------



## sympathisant (31. Mai 2010)

nur dass sie vor ihrem tod beatmungsmaschinen in anspruch nehmen, alle möglichen arten von krebs bestrahlen lassen und ärzte en masse konsultieren. kostet alles ne menge geld.


----------



## Kaldreth (31. Mai 2010)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Und ich finds langsam echt lächerlich, das ist mittlerweile echt zu einem Trend mutiert, andauernd auf den Rauchern rumzuhacken, und uns als Mörder abzustempeln. Vor 10 Jahren war das Rauchen in Gaststätten für kein Schwein ein Problem, und heute wird man schon doof angemacht, wenn man vor einem Restaurant eine anzündet.



Naja vor 10 Jahren wusste man auch noch nicht wie schädlich es ist bzw. das Passivrauchen!

Aber ich sehe es auch so, dass eine Zigarette in einem Restaurant sehr stört! Da muss es einen Nichtraucherbereich geben! 

In Bars ist das so eine Sache! Ich finde es immer falsch, wenn man Leuten vorschreibt wie man sein Geschäft zu führen hat. Meine Tante hat eine Kneipe und betreibt sie wie ihr Vater vor ihr in den eigenen 4-Wänden. Aber jetzt gibt es ein Gesetz wonach geregelt wird, dass ihre Gäste, in Ihren eigenen 4 Wänden, nicht mehr rauchen dürfen. 

Ich fänd eine Regelung gut, wonach vielleicht von außen direkt gekennzeichnet wird, ob in einer Kneipe geraucht werden darf oder nicht, schließlich kann dann immer noch jeder selbst entscheiden ob er in eine Raucherbar geht oder nicht! 

Aber ich komm aus NRW und irgendwie wird hier doch noch überall geraucht! Ich kann mich nicht erinnern in einer Kneipe gewesen zu sein wo man nicht rauchen durfte! Häufig gibt es getrennte Bereiche aber wo es nicht geht wird auch so geraucht.


----------



## Haxxler (31. Mai 2010)

Am besten jeder Raucher wird mit einem Aufnäher gekennzeichnet und irgendwann, mit all den anderen Rauchern in ein Abgewöhnungslager verfrachtet, wo sie alle gemeinsam duschen dürfen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also was manche hier so im Thread von sich lassen, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn wirklich jemand so einen Vorschlag bringt...


----------



## sympathisant (31. Mai 2010)

"As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches one."


----------



## Falathrim (31. Mai 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches one."



/thread

@Kaldreth:
Jo...eine Kneipe die von Rauchern frequentiert wird soll auch die Möglichkeit haben, Raucher rauchen zu lassen. Meine Lieblingskneipe ist da allgemein sehr entspannt, da ist auch eine gewisse Art grüner Pflanzen genauso wie eine Kippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wobei ich darauf hinweisen möchte, dass ich diese grünen Pflanzen NICHT konsumiere :O)


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2010)

Genial, dass hier Threads hochgeholt werden, die wir übersehen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konsum von Tabakwaren ist kein Thema, dass in ner Community mit minderjährigen gehyped werden sollte. Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich die Flames bei Diskussions-Versuchen mit den militant aggressiven Antis schon anrollen. 

Thread ist zu.


----------

